# bergwerk alice sc



## zwinki86 (14. Dezember 2003)

tag wollte mal fragen wo ich eine bergman alice sc herkriege wollte mir nämlich die gabel holen...kann schon ein älteres modell sein...hauptsache kann scheibe dran machen!


----------



## wilbo (14. Dezember 2003)

Junge hast Du dich nicht im Forum geirrt? 
Im Bergwerk schuftet vielleicht ein Bergman(n) aber.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

